# RIP Indy



## Chikky (Apr 30, 2008)

RIP Indy (Indianna) my little deer. (She looked like a deer, she had deer eyes.) I'll have to get a picture of her up. January 2002-April 29th, 2008. 

She's one of the babies, so sad for her mommy and daddy and brother who are going to be missing her.


----------



## cheryl (Apr 30, 2008)

Aww i'm sorry 

Sleep peacefully sweet one

Cheryl


----------



## bat42072 (Apr 30, 2008)

I am so sorry ..

Rip sweet baby


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm so sorry to he about the loss of your Indy.

Binky Free at the Bridge Indy.:rainbow:

Susan:angelandbunny:


----------



## juliew19673 (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss of Indy.. Hugs from CA..


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Apr 30, 2008)

ray::bunnyangel:


----------

